# Waybill insurance runs through March 1st



## Drew1986 (Feb 6, 2017)

so I just checked the insurance listed in waybill and the start date was 3/1/17 and end date is 3/1/18. Does that mean a background check or anything else happens on March 1st


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

That just means the insurance policy being used is only good through 03/01/2018. I don't know of any insurance policy written for more than one year. I will take a guess that if you look at it on a ride on 03/01/2018 you will see a new date listed.


----------

